# Mojotone or Trinity



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ok fellows.

I will be building a 5E3 amp from a kit from either Trinity or Mojotone. 
Anyone have any input for me?

Bill


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Ok fellows.
> 
> I will be building a 5E3 amp from a kit from either Trinity or Mojotone.
> Anyone have any input for me?
> ...


You really can't go wrong with Trinity, nothing but good comments about them. Great support from Stephen and active community on the forums. I love my TC-15.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Both Stephen & the Trinity forum members were extremely helpful when I built my 18 watt ..If its your first build I would go with Trinity


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I can get the monotone 5E3 kit for $100 less than trinity since I have a dealer account. I get all my pup kits from mojotone. I'd have to source the cab and speaker anyways.


----------

